# K-drill, and the new Eskimo



## Martian (Apr 28, 2011)

I see Eskimo is making something similar to the k-drill. The K-drill is pretty popular from what I have read from those who have bought it, Now Eskimo have something similar, and near the same price point. I am curious why are these so expensive? without a motor?


----------



## neazor91 (Aug 4, 2008)

I'm wondering too. Is there anything out there as good as a K drill, but at a little lower price?


----------



## stickbow shooter (Dec 19, 2010)

Same here, that's a bit pricey for me.


----------



## Ranger Ray (Mar 2, 2003)

I thought it was pricey, but bought anyway. Add in the cost of the Milwaukee drill, ridiculous. Glad I did it.


----------



## Thirty pointer (Jan 1, 2015)

Clam auger adapter $69.00 works great .


----------



## stickbow shooter (Dec 19, 2010)

I got the drill just have figure out what I'm going to use for the auger. I have a 5" lazer and a 6 " Mora.


----------



## neazor91 (Aug 4, 2008)

I've got a strikemaster mag 2000 with the chipper blade. I'm wondering if I can use the auger with a milwaukee hammer drill if I buy an adapter.


----------



## mjh4 (Feb 2, 2018)

I heard there nice! But I'm just going to keep lugging my strikemaster lazer pro around!


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## Martian (Apr 28, 2011)

I am not in any way knocking anyone who has one, I am just curious, why are they so costly? thanks


----------



## Cat Power (Jan 6, 2013)

Martian said:


> I am not in any way knocking anyone who has one, I am just curious, why are they so costly? thanks


2 REASONS:

Super lightweight compared to any regular gas type auger. Also very compact

They work extremely well. Cuts thru ice like butter.

IMO they are worth the money. Use your Cabelas points to lower cost


----------



## Martian (Apr 28, 2011)

Cat Power said:


> 2 REASONS:
> 
> Super lightweight compared to any regular gas type auger. Also very compact
> 
> ...


which drill are you using with the K? thanks


----------



## Cat Power (Jan 6, 2013)

Fuel 18


----------



## woodie slayer (Feb 25, 2006)

Cat Power said:


> 2 REASONS:
> 
> Super lightweight compared to any regular gas type auger. Also very compact
> 
> ...


also they have FREE lifetime sharpening on the blades i really like mine/milwalkee fuel 18


----------



## BFG (Mar 4, 2005)

Glad I went with the 8" K-drill. I have the Ridgid drill and it does just fine. Lifetime warranty on the drill and the batteries. I believe the warranty on the K-drill blades is "one time free." 

I drilled 20 holes in 12" of ice in February on an inland lake with one 4ah battery.


----------



## Martian (Apr 28, 2011)

here's the thing, I use a 6 in lazer with a drill motor, early season, late season,the lazer auger was not $200. and did not weigh anything so,, anyhow, good luck to all ,and stay safe


----------



## 7mmsendero (Dec 2, 2010)

I’m not looking at a K drill, but I plan to switch to a Milwaukee Fuel. I didn’t realize all the advantages, 1200 ft lbs or torque (regular 18 volts are half that), and the interchangeable battery options. I started switching this summer by purchasing a Milwaukee trimmer. It comes with a 9 amp battery. That’s just a ton of battery, and I can ice fish with it.

Just for comparison, the standard Ion battery is 5 amp.


----------



## Martian (Apr 28, 2011)

7mmsendero said:


> I’m not looking at a K drill, but I plan to switch to a Milwaukee Fuel. I didn’t realize all the advantages, 1200 ft lbs or torque (regular 18 volts are half that), and the interchangeable battery options. I started switching this summer by purchasing a Milwaukee trimmer. It comes with a 9 amp battery. That’s just a ton of battery, and I can ice fish with it.
> 
> Just for comparison, the standard Ion battery is 5 amp.


so what are you using for a bit? and does $200 for a bit seem a bit high to you lol


----------



## Martian (Apr 28, 2011)

stickbow shooter said:


> I got the drill just have figure out what I'm going to use for the auger. I have a 5" lazer and a 6 " Mora.


this makes more sense to me. I used to use my lazer 6" with a ryobi. again , you have a auger thing with a cutting bit. the top part of the auger does nothing, so is the cutting bit $190 ? This is like my son buying a cooler this year for $350, cause the ice lasts twice as long .(2.00 a bag)


----------



## 7mmsendero (Dec 2, 2010)

Martian said:


> so what are you using for a bit? and does $200 for a bit seem a bit high to you lol


I can pick up a Fuel for around a $100 right now (bare tool). Home Depot has run a few sales though with a Fuel drill, charger, hard case and two 5 amp batteries for $200. I already use a drill, I have both the adapter and a Clam Plate. Probably I’ll use the adapter and the detachable handle.


----------



## Big Skip (Sep 1, 2010)

I havent used one yet but plan on buying one. $190 + drill and u are still cheaper than most new augers. Main draws for me are it is crazy light, and no plastic triggers and kill switches to break in the cold. If it works great money shouldn't really be an issue for ice fishing gear as it is a 10+ year investment. Oh and lifetime blade sharpening is a nice perk also!


Martian said:


> this makes more sense to me. I used to use my lazer 6" with a ryobi. again , you have a auger thing with a cutting bit. the top part of the auger does nothing, so is the cutting bit $190 ? This is like my son buying a cooler this year for $350, cause the ice lasts twice as long .(2.00 a bag)


Sent from my LM-X410(FG) using Tapatalk


----------



## neazor91 (Aug 4, 2008)

I just bought a fuel drill kit on Ebay. I also have a K drill coming from Cabelas, bought with Cabelas points. I hope it works like everyone says. I can say goodbye to the 36lb gas auger.


----------



## Ranger Ray (Mar 2, 2003)

You are going to love it.


----------



## neazor91 (Aug 4, 2008)

I hope so. I'm getting too old for the old strikemaster mag 2000.


----------



## neazor91 (Aug 4, 2008)

The K drill was delivered today. What a beast. I can't wait for ice.


----------



## Cat Power (Jan 6, 2013)

that Ridgid Octane hammer drill looks really good


----------



## BFG (Mar 4, 2005)

I made the choice to go with a K-drill and will never look back. Everyone that used it last winter was like..."WTF is this thing....man that is nice..."


----------



## Thirty pointer (Jan 1, 2015)

I might have considered one but i had two 6" lazer's then picked up a new 7" at a yard sale for $25 this summer.Think the ole man left and she was selling his stuff off .Could have spent a lot of money at that sale .


----------



## neazor91 (Aug 4, 2008)

The fuel drill was delivered today. I'm all ready. Bring on the ice!


----------



## Thirty pointer (Jan 1, 2015)

neazor91 said:


> The fuel drill was delivered today. I'm all ready. Bring on the ice!


Oh yeah! just made my own drill adapter with stuff around the house .Yes bring it on


----------



## Thirty pointer (Jan 1, 2015)

Funny thing i just double clicked on this pic and it loaded 3 times .Are we fixed


----------



## stickbow shooter (Dec 19, 2010)

We are fixed :woohoo1:


----------



## Martian (Apr 28, 2011)

okay , so assuming I buy the k-drill and a milwaukee motor, do you them buy a plate?
Also, still not sold, , says lifetime blades, my hardware sharpens blade for $5. may just use a drill motor, and a lazer auger, thanks for everyones input


----------



## Big Skip (Sep 1, 2010)

Dont think its a necessity. Ive watched you tube videos of k drill and fuel only and a women can easily do it...even showed a guy drilling 1 handed.

Sent from my LM-X410(FG) using Tapatalk


----------



## msfcarp (Jun 6, 2006)

Martian said:


> okay , so assuming I buy the k-drill and a milwaukee motor, do you them buy a plate?
> Also, still not sold, , says lifetime blades, my hardware sharpens blade for $5. may just use a drill motor, and a lazer auger, thanks for everyones input


I have an 8” mora set up with a clam plate, and a K-drill without the plate, the plate is not needed. The clam plate does give a rock solid connection from drill to auger, and pretty much protects your drill from damage in transit and such though.


----------



## Thirty pointer (Jan 1, 2015)

msfcarp said:


> I have an 8” mora set up with a clam plate, and a K-drill without the plate, the plate is not needed. The clam plate does give a rock solid connection from drill to auger, and pretty much protects your drill from damage in transit and such though.


My son had the clamplate and Milwaukee 18 fuel hammer i was impressed .The auger can be sat down keeping the drill off the ice and drills a fast hole .I will be using the same setup this year .


----------

